# How to wire multiple ceiling lights in barn



## ritelec (Aug 30, 2009)

will read that again, but I "think" you got it.


----------



## ritelec (Aug 30, 2009)

I think this is what you are saying. And Yes.


----------



## jogr (Jul 24, 2007)

AdamsBurr said:


> I connect the ground from the sub-panel to the ground on the switch and attach a pigtail to connect to the wire headed to the first light. ................................... I assume it does not matter which screw connects to white or black?
> 
> 
> > In the switch box I would connect the ground from the panel and the ground to the light and pigtail to the switch.
> ...


----------



## jogr (Jul 24, 2007)

If you have metal boxes be sure to pigtail a ground to each box also.

Some light fixtures also have a ground screw or wire that you'll need to pigtail with the ground.


----------



## AdamsBurr (May 31, 2011)

Yes on the light switch....black to brass and white to silver. I do plan to use metal boxes, so will pigtail to the metal box. Also will ground the lights if they have the ground screw again with a pigtail. I appreciate your quick response.


----------



## AdamsBurr (May 31, 2011)

Another question?? Will I be able to control each light with a pull chain? I would like to use any combination of the 4 lights, depending on what we are working on. Thanks again.


----------



## jogr (Jul 24, 2007)

AdamsBurr said:


> Yes on the light switch....black to brass and white to silver. I do plan to use metal boxes, so will pigtail to the metal box. Also will ground the lights if they have the ground screw again with a pigtail. I appreciate your quick response.


Your main light switch will be black on both screws (black wire from subpanel on one screw, black wire to light on second screw). White won't be on it because you are just switching the power feed on or off. See diagram posted by ritelec.

At the light fixture itself do a black pigtail to brass and a white pigtail to silver.


----------



## jogr (Jul 24, 2007)

AdamsBurr said:


> Another question?? Will I be able to control each light with a pull chain? I would like to use any combination of the 4 lights, depending on what we are working on. Thanks again.


Yes, if your fixtures have built in switches. The main switch will give power to all the lights and you can turn them off individually. Keep in mind if they are turned off individually the main switch won't turn them on.


----------



## AdamsBurr (May 31, 2011)

Thanks again, Main light switch will be black on both. Each light will have the pigtails for white to silver and black to brass. Each light will have pull chains to control each light. If pulled off, the main switch will not work, if on it will. Makes sense to me. Thanks for both responses.


----------

